# Kiln Tour



## gvwp (Aug 14, 2016)

I've had several people ask about how I dry wood. Here is a short tour of the process. I have three kiln chambers. All use heat from a large wood burner for heat. I do not use any dehumidification at all. Yes, its slower but a higher quality dry in my opinion. I control the temperature from outside air temp to around 130 degrees for 4/4 lumber. I can dry 4/4 green Red Oak in about 4 weeks. Here are a few pictures of the kilns. 

My first original kiln chamber. Been drying now for 7 years using this kiln. Its starting to show some wear but when it was built I expected to get 5 years from it so its on borrowed time but it still works very well. It will dry about 6500bf at maximum capacity. I typically load 4500-5000bf. I normally use this kiln to dry greener wood. I hang cheap box fans on each stack of lumber to move air across and through the stacks. This kiln is rarely idle but with the local weather I have not done much sawing so its getting a rest this week.



 


 

You can see the 216,000 BTU heat exchanger in the upper right. Over the years I have had to replace the motor several times which is not cheap but its a brutal environment for motors. Strangely enough I get more mileage out of cheap box fans but have to have a heavier motor to run the exchanger. When the cycle is running all fans run 24-7. Electric to run the fans and the water pump is really the only out of pocket expense I have for drying the wood.


 

Heat is controlled by this thermostat with an external control. Its weather proof and has proven reliable. 


 


 

Heat is provided by a 600,000 BTU wood furnace. Hot water is pumped through the system and controlled by the thermostat. Scrap from the sawing operation provides 100% of the fuel needed to run the furnace year round. The same furnace also heats our shop and sawmill building as well as mail order building. We do not run #2 and #3 kiln during January and February. 


 


 

Sawmill scrap used for fuel.


 

#2 and #3 kilns. Built 3 years ago. Much tighter kilns. Can handle lumber up to 21' long. Mainly used for drying thin stock or large slabs and bowl blanks. Both of these are currently drying lumber. 


 

Current load in progress. Not nearly a full load as you can see.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2016)

David that's awesome, thank you for showing us your operation and what's involved with your kiln drying. Very interesting indeed!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 14, 2016)

Exceptionally informative! You have a terrific operation! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for the tour and pictures.


----------

